# New baby royal sturisoma



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Got new babies and hope they make it this time. 24 hours old.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Congrats Grand-Ma :cheer:*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Jim, I just hope they make it this time. Of course I am better prepared for them. They are a hard fry to raise. Their lazy feeders and won't go to the bottom of the tank to feed, so I am making some mesh bags to put earthworm sticks in and will place a couple on the glass. So far I have counted about 20 of them and they are tiny. I have to use a magnifying glass to see them.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW! VERY cool. Never saw fry plecos before.


----------

